# Fixing an old saw vise with a broken table clamp



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought an old saw vise that looks a little like this one:










Like the one pictured, mine is missing the flat, disk-like clamping surface at the end of the screw (which is present on this C-clamp):










This vise only cost me $2 at a flea market, so it's not a big deal if I can't repair it, but I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how I can replace the clamping disk so I can try to use the vise.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Considering you will use this vise on the same place on your bench for sharpening. I would just screw a steel plate underneath the bench where you'll do your sharpening at.

I had one come off a harbor freight type F clamp and was able to pop it back on and crimp it enough to stay on. You might get one off a cheap clamp to put on it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm with Gregn on the steel plate idea. If that doesn't work for you, you can make a new plate. Cut a piece off a steel rod. Drill a hole partialy through, peen it just enoought so it "snaps" over the end of your clamp screw. You may be able to peen it a bit more once its on.


----------



## BarneyTomB (Jul 5, 2011)

How about using one of these?  C-Clamp Pads


----------

